# Fairborn Ohio Bicycle Swap Meet



## Foxclassics (Sep 25, 2018)

Our next swap meet will be this Saturday 29 September 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## buck hughes (Sep 25, 2018)

I will bring some things to sell!


----------



## John Gailey (Sep 27, 2018)

I hope to see the boys (am I allowed to say boys?) this Saturday.


----------



## SimpleMan (Sep 28, 2018)

Tim, unfortunately I will be in Indiana tomorrow. Lee if you happen to see this the block chain is beyond saving. It has several links rusted through. Hope to see you guys at one of the winter shows.


----------



## lee friend (Sep 29, 2018)

SimpleMan said:


> Tim, unfortunately I will be in Indiana tomorrow. Lee if you happen to see this the block chain is beyond saving. It has several links rusted through. Hope to see you guys at one of the winter shows.



Thanks Jeff


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 29, 2018)

Got sicker than a dog, hated Missing it. Hope it was a great turnout.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Sep 29, 2018)

It was pretty good! I'll post pics this evening. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 29, 2018)

Thanks Tim, was Patric there?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Sep 29, 2018)

No 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Sep 29, 2018)

Here's some pictures of the swap meet today. 










































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Sep 29, 2018)

Here's some more pictures 










































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Sep 29, 2018)

And the remaining pictures. Enjoy!!!

































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 29, 2018)

thanks for all the pictures there great .


----------

